# Charakter hochgelevelt - Inschriftenkunde nur mahlen



## Nachnkvd (9. Januar 2015)

Hallo WOW-Kollegen,

vielleicht kann mit jemand helfen?
Vor paar Jahren habe ich WOW aktiv gespielt, dann lange Pause gemacht, nun bin ich wieder da und gleich direkt auf ein Problem gestoßen, welches ich alleine nicht lösen kann.

Ich habe mein Charakter hochgelevelt von lvl 80 auf 90.
Ich hatte zwei Berufe: Inschriftenkunde und Bergbau (Kräuterkunde wäre besser, aber es war irgendwann zu spät/keine Lust neu zu lernen.
Nun nach dem ich mein Charakter auf Stufe 90 hochgelevelt habe, gibt es 4 Berufe: Bergbau (wird nicht angezeigt, kann ich aber nutzen), Schmiedekunst (updated auf lvl 70, hatte ich nie gehabt), Inschriftenkunde (lvl 469, kann nur &#8222;mahlen&#8220; davon verwenden) und Archäologie (neu dazugelernt).

Inschriftenkunde kann ich dann nutzen, wenn ich Urgra in Frostfeuergrad Draenorinschriftenkunde kaufe und lehrne (kostet 100 Gold). Sobald ich aber Ruhestein verwende, verschwindet den Button für Inschriftenkunde und bleibt nur für &#8222;mahlen&#8220;. Dann muss ich wider Draenorinschriftenkunde kaufen um Inschriftenkunde zu nutzen.

Weiß jemand ob es ein Bug ist oder ich was falsch mache / falsch versehe?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Grüße


----------



## Dark_Lady (10. Januar 2015)

Eigentlich musst du, um Inschriftenkunde richtig zu erlernen, die Berufsquest dazu absolvieren... Die sollte eigentlich innerhalb der ersten zwei bis drei Questhubs im Frostfeuergrad mit dabei sein.


----------



## Dagonzo (10. Januar 2015)

Ich habe mein Charakter hochgelevelt von lvl 80 auf 90.
Ich hatte zwei Berufe: Inschriftenkunde und Bergbau (Kräuterkunde wäre besser, aber es war irgendwann zu spät/keine Lust neu zu lernen.

Grüße
 

Mal als kurze Anmerkung dazu. Da es ein Sammelberuf ist, hätte man dafür kaum länger als einen Abend gebraucht. Nichts geht schneller als die Sammelberufe.


----------



## Nachnkvd (11. Januar 2015)

Eigentlich musst du, um Inschriftenkunde richtig zu erlernen, die Berufsquest dazu absolvieren... Die sollte eigentlich innerhalb der ersten zwei bis drei Questhubs im Frostfeuergrad mit dabei sein.

 

Ich habe schon bereits dieses Quest gemacht.

Trotzdem kann ich leider nur noch mahlen. Eigentlich Button für Inschriftenkunde wird nur dann angezeigt, wenn ich Draenorinschriftenkunde kaufe und lehrne. Und sobald ich Ruhestein verwende bleibt nur Button für Mahlen.


----------



## Nachnkvd (11. Januar 2015)

Mal als kurze Anmerkung dazu. Da es ein Sammelberuf ist, hätte man dafür kaum länger als einen Abend gebraucht. Nichts geht schneller als die Sammelberufe.

 

Stimmt. Aber ich hatte keine Lust dafür=))


----------



## madmurdock (23. Januar 2015)

ch hatte zwei Berufe: Inschriftenkunde und Bergbau (Kräuterkunde wäre besser, aber es war irgendwann zu spät/keine Lust neu zu lernen.
 

Zwar sind auf der einen Seite die Berufe Kräuterkunde und Bergbau seit WOD mit das Sinnloseste was man wählen kann, da selbst wenn man mal wirklich gezielt farmen gehen will es aufgrund des Bodenmounts UND der Garnimine/des Kräutergartens, der Gewinn einfach nur unterirdisch wäre für die aufgewendete Zeit, gibt es jedoch auf der anderen Seite den Vorteil, dass man schon mit Skill 1 WoD Zeugs sammeln kann. Somit ließe sich dies nach und nach ohne jegliche Probleme nachleveln, wenn du denn Bergbau für KK kicken willst. Aber wie gesagt, es lohnt einfach nicht selbst zu farmen, da die Mats einfach zu billig im AH sind. Verglichen mit dem RL wäre es so als ob du in DLand für 30 Cent die Stunde arbeiten gehen würdest.

 

Ich kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen, dass Blizz den Berufe Kram noch mal komplett neu umkrempelt (vll gibtsja mit dem nächsten Patch neue Items, die wirklich nur von den Berufe Inhabern gefarmt werden können und nicht wie jetzt von jedem), allerdings würde ich dennoch Bergbau für Kräuterkunde austauschen, weil es einfach mit deinem aktuellen Beruf Inschriftenkunde harmoniert. Wenn du täglich den Kräutergarten abfarmst und die ein oder ander Blume innerhalb der Welt pflückst bist du in ein paar Wochen auch mit KK wieder auf 700 ohne gezielt nachfarmen zu müssen.

 

Aber dies seh ich auch nur so als RPler  und weil ich halt eh jeden Beruf mit all meinen Twinks zusammengerechnet habe. Möglichst kosten - und zeitspareffizient macht man halt Geld mit Craftberufen indem man für 30 Secs einloggt, Aufträge abholt, neue erteilt und den DAily CD verwendet. Allerdings besteht auch hier mittlerweile ein Überangebot, so dass man leider nicht mehr die krassesten Gewinne zu erwarten hat...


----------

